# Bobcats are 4-0!!!!!!!!!!



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/recap_PHICHA_040709.html



> Along with 29 points and 10 rebounds from Wallace, Loren Woods contributed a double-double with 12 points and 10 rebounds for Charlotte. Bernard Robinson and Jason Kapono each chipped in 10 points in the victory. Wille Green led Philadelphia with 30 points on 10-of-19 shooting to go along with five rebounds. John Salmons added 12 points and five assists for the Sixers.


Everyone had an awesome game, especially Woods and Wallace. Its great to see everyone pitching in and doing there part. Hopefully they can become undefeated and win their last game against Detroit. GO BOBCATS!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Gerald is playing like a :king: 


GO BOBCATS!!!!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea, i have been to the games so far. the real reason they are winning is because they have pretty everyone on the real roster on the summer league team except for okefor and smith.

but i have talked to gerald and he seems pretty happy with where he is at. He is probably the most exciting out of all the players there


----------



## ecosvaldo (Jun 18, 2004)

*OH ... HELL ... YEAH!!!*

I think this will be my favorite team next season. *GO BOBCATS!!!*


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Why is Okafur not playing?"


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Why is Okafur not playing?"


i dont know hey, its not like hes a proven star. maybe its because he hasnt signed a contract yet????


----------



## ecosvaldo (Jun 18, 2004)

It's not because Okafor hasn't signed a contract yet. It's because he's on the roster for the USA Basketball National Team. He will be a Bobcat for this coming season. I can guarantee it!


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Why is Okafur not playing?"


Yeah Bickerstaff don't want Okafor to be exhausted after the summer. You know, summer leagues + USA Basketball training + Olympics + Bobcats training camp + presason games = Okafor burned before his very 1st game in the league.

So he'll have the summer league off in order to concentrate on the Olympics. There's no contest about which one is the better place to learn . . . training everyday with some of the top players in the league or playing against 12th-man wannabees.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yep, forgot about him being on USA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Gerald Wallace with 29-10. Nice. Has there been any mention of his jumpshot in the summer? That always seemed to me what would keep him from becoming a bigtime player.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

In 5 games Gerald Wallace is averaging



the good

26.6 mpg
16.8 ppg
5.8 rebs
2.2 ast
2.8 steals
1.4 blks
.569 fg
.707 ft


the bad
3.8 t/o per


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

gerald is going to be a richard jefferson type player both athletic but need to improve thier shot:yes:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

5-0 is a good start for a team but they should win every game because they did send a lot of real NBA players. Detroit who came in 2nd place has one guy they are talking about bringing to training camp on there summer league team.


----------

